# My neighbor had a baby recently and asked if I could make teething rings...



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Are there any videos or tutorials on making teething rings? I plan on using a lathe and wondered about how you would make it round and still be able to mount it. Wht kind of jig…if any do you need for the lathe? Any special tools etc.

Sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I did a Google and found one on Amazon. "Waldorf Maple Teether Natural Teething Ring". Then I Googled for "wooden teething ring". Then click Images on the left. Scads and scads of them. Many are just a hunk of wood… just add slobber.

Many look like wooden bracelets, and then you have ones like this:









A lathe is not absolutely required. But with a lathe, you could simply turn half at a time, simply using double face tape to stick it to a wooden faceplate. Go to YouTube and look for vids on turning a bracelet. It is the exact same thing, except for the slobber part.


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Well hello Rance…Merry Christmas. I was looking for for a way to mount it to the lathe. I have a 3 jaw chuck but as you get it round, it tends to slip off. I know people have made them and was curious if there was a better way to mount it.

yes, I googled it too but could not find much on HOW to turn them.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

can you just get a piece of stock turned to the diameter you want then cut into the end like you would a vase? I think would could cut the rings on the outside then cut the bore. the remainder would requires some sanding on the ID to make it round. Either that or buy those above and tell them you made them….LOL those look like they have been sawed then routered out. Looks like it would be hard to hold. Maybe one of those small parts holders would be in order for a router.


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope…no splinters…no choking.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay…assuming this is not a joke (which I'm not entirely convinced of yet), why would anyone want to give a baby a chunk of wood to chew on? I guess I can believe this might have been common in the 1800s, when there just wasn't anything else for babies to chew on. Sounds like a crazy idea in 2011. Guess I'd like to hear some valid arguments for letting kids chew on maple.


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Well Andy…that is what I thought but it seems that with all the talk on the news about lead in toys , wooden toys are becoming much more popular. I asked the mothers in the neiborhood about it and to my surprise I got a lot of positive responses for wooden toys.

And as far as chewing on wood? Why not..babys chew on plastic! Baby's chew on sticks, glass, dirt, dog poop…pillows, their feet, and anything else they can get into their mouths.

I'm reading up on this and so far I have read that if you use really hard woods, there shouldn't be slivers. Maple as you suggested is too soft.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems like a good media for all kinds of germs to reproduce and grow.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Use a wood that will not split easily. I try to use burl or a wood with interlocking grain for bracelets. A split teething ring could be a choking hazard.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'd buy an 89 cent teething ring.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

As a pediatric nurse practitioner and a woodworker, I would NEVER give a baby a teething ring of wood. As Howie said above, an 89 cent rubber ring is perfect… or a frozen facecloth. This has to be a joke!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Those with concerns-- I think teething kids have been gumming chunks of wood with little negative affect for a very long time. A nicely polished chunk of maple would be far from the worst thing a toddler is going to put in their mouth.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I wouldn't TOUCH that project. No way! No how! Not! Never!
Bill


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

Walnut??? I wouldn't if I were you…..

What about allergic reactions?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

As I recall, someone(maybe Degoose) posted that Walnut cutting boards actually fend off bacteria within a few minutes of cutting stuff on it. I may have to go back and look for this.

Chewing on Wood is Good. If you don't believe me, then *STOP USING TOOTHPICKS*.  And that goes for *PENCILS too*. Stop putting those in your mouth too. Yeah right.

Edit: Maybe we could get a petetion to get toothpicks banned from restaraunts.  Oh, and wooden spoons too. D


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems I opened a can of worms! I love it when we get spirited topics.
For those of you who might think my original question is a joke…it wasn't. I actually have that neighbor who recently had a baby and ASKED ME me make her teething rings out of wood. She didn't want to buy commercial made ones because as she put it, "they are made with lead in them", "plastic ones collect germs" I had some of the same reservation you brought up here but I started looking into it.

There are a lot of people who make these as it seems there is a demand for them. As for safety see WudnHevn's post above. As Rance aptly put it.. baby's as well as adults have been chewing wood for 1000's of years.

It seems to me that you really need to be careful as to what type of wood to use more than anything. (your thoughts???) Can't be a soft wood as it will get soft and splinter. Should it be left natural or should it be sealed? If sealed, what type of finish would be safe?

Let the controversy continue…..!!
Seriously, everyone's input here is really helpful.


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey…here is an article on "favorite baby teething toys" They talk about using wooden cooking spoons!! Recommended purchasing at garage sales…no, really, read it….and you thought I was joking!

*Wooden teething toys are of course a generations-old solution to teething pain. Some specific mentions popular among natural moms were wood teethers by Camden Rose, Haba, Selecta (aff), and organic toys by Keptin Jr. All of the above brands include toys made in Europe or America.

My personal experience with wooden toys for teething is that a baby's preferences are truly dependent on age and stage of development. When shopping for teething toys, keep in mind the size of the object, as we've found some teething rings too large to be comfortable at a younger age. For younger babies, weight is also an issue!

And don't forget the ubiquitous alternative to the wooden teething ring: the wooden cooking spoon. Nearly every kitchen has them, and they're food safe! We picked up a few new ones at the grocery and gave Little D. the old ones to be doubly sure any wood finishings had long since worn away. Keep an eye out for wooden spoons, measuring cups, and measuring spoons while garage sale shopping, too. They're all inexpensive favorites!

Don't forget to research used sources to reduce consumption of our natural resources! We've gotten a few of our Haba teethers on ebay.*

Article Source: http://www.hippiedippiebebe.com/health/remedies/natural-teething-home-remedies/


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My post was based on liability. Never know when the legal eagles will get in the game. This litigeous (did I spell this accuratly) society will bite us all in the a$$. What a shame, but I'm aware just the same.
Bill


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

So what do you finish it with?? Does it raise the grain??
I still say "no" - if you look enough, you can always find something to support any argument… doesn't make it right. Read the caveat about hairbrushes, keys and pens… this is just my opinion. Someone ask Jim Bertelson, he is a pediatrician.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Ellen, the same caveats could be raised for any wooden toy. A set of wooden blocks that's been through a couple of kids will drive a forensic dentist crazy. Take a look at the top rails of a toddler crib after it has been passed around a few times. I don't know what the danger of a hairbrush is other than it's likelihood to be disgustingly filthy. Key and pens are obvious choking hazards. A teething ring is by design not a choking hazards. Leave it unfinished.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just checked with the pediatrician I work with and she agrees that it is not a good idea. Mostly the possibility of splinters, according to her. The difference between blocks, crib rails, etc is that they are not used for teething rings… this is given precisely for the purpose of being put into the mouth on gums… the other things end up in a baby's mouth intermittently. If there are other impliments designed exclusively for teething, why take the chance. Remember, we are talking about kids that are 6-15 months… not 5 years old.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Bill
I'm with Ellen on this . I'm not a doctor or nurse or practitioner. But this thing called common sense says don't do it.
Woods can be toxic and talking about holding germs . That's why they stopped using wood plates years and years ago because of what was stuck in all those wood grains. 
I'm trying figure out what wood you will use if maple is to soft?
Also is that a 31 model "A" tudor . )


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

If toxicity or germs are such a concern, what is the point of food-safe wood finish? All the cutting boards on LJ should come with a warning label: "Not to be used with food", because I'm pretty sure there are a bunch of people who intend to use them as cutting boards!

Almost every kitchen has wooden spoons. What's stuck in all those wood grains?

"They" stopped using wood plates and utensils years and years ago because it's easier and cheaper to cast and pour than to carve and because maintenance is a lot easier. You might also be aware that until a couple of years ago, those toxin-free creamic plates you've been using … have been glazed with a lead-base finish.

And have we forgotten the toxic toys coming from China over the last few years? Every time one toxin is dealt with, another is found. Where do we suppose those 89 cent teething rings are being made?

There are plenty of woods that are hard enough to resist an awful lot of spit and teeth before they splinter. And whether the toy is made in China out of toxic plastic or made in the US out of natural wood, if a child's toy becomes damaged, you discard it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Ellen, I agree with you on a LOT of things, but how much does a pediatrician know about all the different woods available? Could they identify Maple vs Poplar? I don't think we're talking about just ANY wood. Oh, and if a baby can bring up a splinter on Rock Maple, would you want to be nursing that baby? Sorry, but my wife teaches breastfeeding so that's what came to mind.

Blocks may not be meant to go in a baby's mouth, but the baby decides once you give it to them.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I don't think I would give my kids anything wood to explicitly chew on. I have 3 kids and none of them would even take a teething ring but one of my daughters preferred a wet face cloth. When it comes to kids the simplest solution is usually the best solution.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, I've been driven to find what I had read recently:

From a company selling cutting boards:
"In 1993 the Food Research Institute at the University of Wisconsin conducted tests of wood surfaces. Their goal was to compare wooden cutting boards with plastic cutting boards for relative safety and cleanliness. Seven species of wood were tested with intentional contamination of E-Coli, listeria and salmonella (bacteria which can cause sickness in humans); as were four types of plastic. To everyone's surprise, they found that on all of the wood surfaces the bacteria were killed off within 3 minutes of touching the wood surface. This did not happen on the plastic surfaces. Therefore their recommendations were as follows: Simply use normal hygiene (soap and water) when cleaning a wooden cutting surface and all bacteria left behind will be killed by the wood itself-leaving a sanitary surface for your next usage. We also recommend using a weak (1-10) dilution of bleach if it makes you feel better. It won't harm the wood."

Confirmed from the University of Wisconsin-Madison News

STUDY: Wood cutting boards, not plastic, are safer for food prep.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rance, I love wood cutting boards… just not to cut teeth on (that was bad, I know it!).
We are talking about a baby chewing and gnawing, not cutting a loaf of bread.
As for what a pediatrician knows about wood… this pediatric nurse practitioner (me) knows quite a bit!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Now THAT was funny Ellen. Not bad at all. LOL.

>"this pediatric nurse practitioner (me) knows quite a bit"

I can't disagree with that.  I was referring to the pediatrician you referred to.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some good points by all. Thanks for the research Rance ,very interesting. All said and done if Ellen said all dogs should be painted purple I'd agree with her. Hahaha ))


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the info Rance… 
But Jim, I'd never paint a dog purple!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Let's not forget wooden dentures. The first wooden dentures cam into existance around 700BC. Porcelain dentures did not appear until 1770 (gold showed up in 1820s). The suscess of the porcelain dentures had more to do with the ease of manufacturing (use a mold, not carve each tooth) and the more natural coloring. The fact that they were more durable did not become an issue or an advantage for quite some time later.

I've also researched this and can not find any "authoritative" source saying it is bad, other than the recommendation of types of wood and finish.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Whew that was a close one Ellen ,since I don't have a dog I was concerned that my neighbor might catch me painting his dog. ) another point is whether we would let out dogs chew on a wood teething rings. Sorry for the weird humor.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can just imagine the splinters from wooden dentures… ouch!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a good source of gum wood:
http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/gum.htm


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I am finding this an interesting discussion. My firxt response was close to "you gotta be kidding right?" but then as others started posting research actually suggesting it, I checked myself. I've gotta say I could not find any authoritative source that said not to (other than Ellen - Let me be clear, I am saying Ellen IS and authoritative source). My wife, a pediatric nurse, had the same initial response, but as I did some research, wooden teething devices continually show up as recommended.

I am interested, because a friend of ours is due in March, and I wanted to make something (which means out of wood) for her.

My research into the wooden dentures says that splinters were not really an issue when the teeth were carefully carved out of various hardwoods (carefully carved meaning good wood/grain selection as well as good carving) and that when procelain first showed up they had a greater tendency to split/shatter than wooden teeth. The marketing attraction was that they were prettier and a LOT easier to make.

I know both or my kids had teething rings, and both frequently prefered the wooden spoon that they were playing with to beat on pots and pans. Thinking back, I don't remember splintering realy being a factor as teething (at least for my kids) occured more as teeth were coming in, and not so much once they had really broken through the gums, so the wooden spoons got some shallow dents but never any real bites. Once the teeth had really broken through the gums, teeething wasn't really an issue.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

How much do woods such as maple, cherry and walnut splinter without serious abuse. I can tell you what my daughter has done to her cherry crib rail because I listened to my wife and didn't install the plastic rail cap. Lots of heavily damaged cherry but no splintering. Cribs and cradles have been made of wood and none that I know of would be considered a choking hazard from chewing. If it is well finished, rounded and smoothed there really isn't a chance of splintering from a baby's teething. Just use woods that don't heavily splinter. My daughter has had an easy dozen repurposed wooden teething items (toys) and no splinters. .


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd say break the argument into its components.. toxicity, splinters, germs, etc.

Toxicity - can be dealt with fairly easily

Splinters - Assume that a slobbering baby does manage to bite of a splinter (would a teething baby be able to? Heck, even as a kid, I mauled several blocks and only left teeth marks), wouldn't that splinter be soaked and somewhat malleable anyway? So the piercing aspect of it might not hold up, but perhaps choking might.. But then the discussion goes back to if babies can actually bite off slivers..

Germs - many smarter people than I can answer this


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Seriously folks? Well, maybe some of these babies we're trying to protect just had new grills installed.










Or they are left for days and days unattended, without checking periodically what they are putting in their mouths. This is almost getting funny.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Considering the upcoming law regarding testing of toys, etc, for infants, I wouldn't make anything for anyone's baby. Sad to say, that includes my soon-to-be grandbaby. It just ain't worth the risk.

#2 daughter and I have decided that hardwood (maple) blocks and such will be fine - after the rug rat gets past the stage where everything goes to its mouth.


----------



## spork (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, I cannot believe what I am reading on this forum about the negativity of using wooden teething rings!
Wooden teething rings and or other teething shapes have been around for many years. If the teething ring is made out of a closed grain wood, (I prefer natural closed grain north American woods, such as cherry, birch and maple), properly finished and of course the ring should be cleaned once in a while there is little concern about the safety. I have made teething rings for all of my children, friends children (many pediatric doctors) and relatives children and now my grandchildren and never once had a negative comment or concern.
I personally would try to shy away from any plastic products as teething toys. I have a friend that is a well know biologist and he has told me many times that the scientific world doesn't understand the full affect of the chemicals leaching from the plastic containers that we store our food on and the toys our children are chewing.
*Remember this is only my point of view!*


----------

